# All-Wall Coupons



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm doing my annual All-Wall order and wondering if anyone has the latest coupon code. From what I recall, when they ship your order they include a coupon valid for 30-60 days. This might be a good place to post the codes for the next guys placing orders. Just a thought:thumbup:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't use coupons, just let All-Wall know you are a DWT member and they set up a permanent discount for you, so when you login it adjusts the price automatically.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Does walltools have one also


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

if you call, instead of buying from the website, they also make a discount.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Does anyone know if plastering supplies do the same thing as the shopping is muvh cheaper for me in aus land cheers lads


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah mate plaster supplies are just cheap for every one


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Nah mate plaster supplies are just cheap for every one


sorry but you are wrong.....just ask and you get your discount....at the end of the day Andrew is a businessman  and one very nice guy


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I mean there is no drywall talk one applied to your account lol


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> sorry but you are wrong.....just ask and you get your discount....at the end of the day Andrew is a businessman  and one very nice guy


Great to hear I'm pretty poor atm so anywhere I can save a buck helps


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Keke do you know of Andrew is on dwt or how to get in contact with him


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

try this way

http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/contact-us

https://www.facebook.com/pages/PlasteringSupplies/141030049375527?sk=info&tab=overview


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

He is a lurker :yes:.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> He is a lurker :yes:.


you have to play the game if you wanna win


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> you have to play the game if you wanna win


I don't have a problem with that. It means that he knows what we want, so he:stocks it. :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

That bloke has everything we could ever need


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Its better than all the us sites and cheaper and better yet it's here go Australia


----------

